# Tyre pressure for mixed on/off road riding



## ChrisEyles (15 Mar 2016)

I'm planning a day's riding around Dartmoor sometime soon (exactly when will depend on the weather!), and looks like most sensible routes will involve a bit of road riding at points... plus I want to leave an easy route back on the roads as a bail out in case I need it 

Is it a good idea to compromise on tyre pressure in this case? I have images of horrible climbs with the front tyre squirming away all my energy, but my experience with MTBs is pretty limited so not sure if this is such an issue with the fatter tyres. 

I'll be riding on a rigid fork if it makes any difference, and won't be throwing myself down any of the proper steep bits - just gentle cross country and will stick to the better trodden tracks where possible.


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Mar 2016)

I usually run 35 psi off-road and 65 psi on-road btw, on 2.1" front 1.95" rear tyres (will upgrade them eventually but still plenty of life left in them yet)


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2016)

I'd stick with 30 PSI if using 2" or bigger MTB tyres. Depending on the amount of off road, going to say 50 PSI and you'll regret it. Bone jarring with a rigid MTB


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Mar 2016)

Thanks @fossyant, that's really useful to know - I was going to try 50 psi as a compromise but thought I'd ask all the helpful chaps on here first! Will stick to my usual 35 ish instead then. 

Quite excited about a day up on the moor, hopefully it will have dried out a bit in the recent run of good weather


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2016)

I ran my snow studs at 50 PSI once. Bone Jarring on the off road section of my commute, never again.

Compromise a slight amount of road performance, with comfort, and an increase in off road performance.


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Mar 2016)

Going to have a go at this one: 

http://www.mbr.co.uk/routes/western-england/dartmoor/dartmoor-devon-killer-loop-256732

Was originally planning a route over the top of the moors taking in all the tors... then I found out you're not allowed to ride on the high moor. Still, looks like it should be a lot of fun


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2016)

Looks good fun.


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Mar 2016)

35 p.s.I. off road for me, and on road pump the tyres up about as far as my cheap mini pump will take them. But mine is a full sus MTB so hard tyres on road are not such a discomfort.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Mar 2016)

I am going to disagree with everyone here and suggest a 45psi pressure for everything MTB related and this is what I run my hardtail MTB at at all times. Once the pressure gets much below this I tend to get pinch punctures on the down hill bits and once at 35psi or less the handling on twisty single trails is so badly compromised that I never ride at such 'low' pressures. 45 psi is also pretty good on the road although if I knew I was going out to do a predominantly road ride I might put in another 5psi for good measure.
I did use to run a set of 2.1" slicks at 65psi for commuting and these were also great for hammering down steps and stuff as well as long rides (Did a 100 mile trip to Southport and back this way).


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2016)

You mention a 'gentle cross country' and plan a ride called 'Dartmoor Devon killer loop'.... 

If there are longer bits of on and off road sections, adjust the tyre pressures accordingly. It only takes a minute to release a bit of air or pump a few psi back in. Plus, that gives you a chance to admire the scenery there if it isn't fogbound.
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2016)

I used to run 1.95's at 40 psi but I run 2.2's at 30. Personally I'd leave it at the ideal pressure for off-road as that's where it'll matter more but as the range of replies shows, there's no one bit of ideal advice. 65 does sound horrendously high for any off road stuff. Take a spare set of dentures with you.


----------



## Jody (16 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Once the pressure gets much below this I tend to get pinch punctures on the down hill bits and once at 35psi or less the handling on twisty single trails is so badly compromised that I never ride at such 'low' pressures. .



I would say I am the opposite with anything over 35PSi compromises handling. 22 PSi in my front tyre and 25 in the rear is what I run although it is set up tubeless. Would normally be 30PSi ish with tubes to try and avoid pinch punctures but 45 wouldn't ride well at my weight.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (16 Mar 2016)

40 psi on my hardtail both ends.
That's 70% of the tyres maximum.
So there is still buoyancy in the tyre to soak up the bumps.
Works for me anyway,and I tend to think people get a bit too scientific with the low pressures.The right tyre choice in the first place usually sorts out the rear grip.
Sitting while climbing helps too.
Between 35/40 psi gives you sharper steering as well.
That's all I have to say about that 
Carry on.


----------



## ChrisEyles (16 Mar 2016)

Thanks for all the advice! 

Just getting everything packed tonight ready to head out tomorrow... and have put just over 40 psi in the back tyre and just under in the front, I'll see how I get on. 

Haha, and the route I planned was a lot easier, 'til I found out you're not allowed to cycle across Dartmoor except on bridleways. So this "killer loop" is going to be a bit of a challenge!! I've walked parts of it before around lustleigh and am prepared for some very *exciting* sections along the way


----------



## CaadX (16 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I am going to disagree with everyone here and suggest a 45psi pressure for everything MTB related and this is what I run my hardtail MTB at at all times. Once the pressure gets much below this I tend to get pinch punctures on the down hill bits and once at 35psi or less the handling on twisty single trails is so badly compromised that I never ride at such 'low' pressures. 45 psi is also pretty good on the road although if I knew I was going out to do a predominantly road ride I might put in another 5psi for good measure.
> I did use to run a set of 2.1" slicks at 65psi for commuting and these were also great for hammering down steps and stuff as well as long rides (Did a 100 mile trip to Southport and back this way).


45 psi .


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2016)

Well, just got back in from a lovely ride and the ~ 40 psi pressure worked out very nicely. 

It's the first time I've been out on a proper day's mountain biking and it was hugely enjoyable. Lots of great riding, a spot of orienteering, a bit of bird watching, and not a little walking too! 

Started off in North Bovey and climbed up to Hunter's Tor. The gradient on the climb felt a lot like this: 






It made me realise how spoiled you get at trail centres where everything is designed to be relatively straightforward to ride. Whereas plently of the bits of this climb were straightforwardedly impassable on two wheels! Some good views from the top though: 





Then bombed down into Lustleigh cleave down towards the river Bovey. It's the first proper time I've had the bike out since switching over to rigid forks and I was delighted to find it's every bit as capable as it was before on the drop-offs and bumps. Makes it even more satisfying nailing a section without suspension too  This section was a real highlight, even though several obstacles were well beyone my ability and confidence so some bits were a little stop-and-start. 

The valley is full of great trails (comes highly recommended if anyone's in the area), so I backed and forthed along a few before crossing the river and heading up to the moor: 





The climb up was a bit of a killer, and I was cursing the route maker, but it was worth it when you got to the top: 





Cue another climb up past Yarner wood (excellent birding there for anyone who's into that sort of thing btw - I saw some pied flycatchers while I had my lunch). I think I walked 3/4 of this one.... hats off to anyone who can clear it (I did see some tyre tracks, but like to think they were made by someone going in the opposite direction). Then down into the woods and across another river: 





Then came the next highlight of the ride - a nice little climb up to Hound Tor up on top of the hill (think I made it up this one mostly on the bike): 






Some great little boulder strewn tracks around the tor, and a cracking descent down to the road too. The high moor on Dartmoor is some of my favourite countryside, can't think of a better way to spend an afternoon than biking around up there in the sunshine  






Followed a few more tracks and bridleways before starting the climb to Grimspound: 






My navigation got a little confused here (perhaps because I was flippin' knackered!) and I ended up heading South up one of the other, even bigger, hills. When I realised the mistake, I decided to skip the Birch Tor loop this time around and retrace my steps before heading back home, since I was flagging a bit. The slog up the massive hill was more than worth it for flying down the tracks on the way back - pretty much zero technical obstacles so I was able to let rip and get up some speed  

I was let down a bit by my out-of-date OS map on the way back... a track that used to be passable is now privately owned and blocked off, so I had to heft the bike over a few walls, gates, and fences to get back to the road... then I must have missed the entrance to a farm track, resulting in a few more acrobatics getting myself and the bike over some hedges and walls. A shame, 'cause the route guide mentioned that as a particularly nice section of single track - but I'll get it next time. 

Then back to the car to down a bottle of water and wolf a packet of jelly beans - good end to a great ride


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2016)

Man, mountain biking is tougher than road biking though! 

I'm on my second cuppa and slice of cake since getting in and still totally wiped... and this after what can only have been around 20 miles or so!


----------



## SkyBlue_87 (21 Mar 2016)

Some great pictures, and a great narrative. Definately makes me want to go down to Dartmoor, certainly more scenic than Essex


----------

